# MySupports



## Tynumber5 (Jul 31, 2021)

Hey all!

Currently working a remodel and have a question regarding MySupports. I have received a response to multiple questions saying that they have attached a copy of an updated adjacency and/or POG but have never actually seen the attachment. Am I missing something? The only attachments I see on the MySupport are the picture I attached originally. I know it normally takes a few days to update, but if they state that there's an attachment, where would I find it?


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 1, 2021)

I have found new adjacencies dropped into the list on the PC, not always in the answer - check your regularstore adjacency list.


----------



## Tynumber5 (Aug 1, 2021)

Yeah, I have. It doesn't seem to be updated. Thanks!


----------



## BackupTL (Aug 6, 2021)

I've had to open mySupport on desktop to see it, which sucked because they're trying to discontinue it so the links are gone. The attachment wasn't viewable on myDay or the remodel tablets.

If you're looking on the desktop version and it's not attached to your ticket, I'd reopen and ask them wtf they're talking about.


----------



## Tynumber5 (Aug 7, 2021)

How do you access Mysupport on the desktop? I had thought that was long gone. 

I've had several replies to different Mysupports stating there was an attachment and I have not once seen an attachment.


----------



## Tynumber5 (Aug 19, 2021)

For anyone other than me who was curious: https://target.force.com/mySupport/00O/o 

From there you can see attachments on Mysupports.


----------

